# es recomendable ~x86???

## ensarman

estoy viendoq ue algunos paquetes estan bien actualizados en la rama ~x86 pero hay algunos que estan bien atrazados en la rama x86 he hai el motivo, pero como todos sabemos ~x86 esta en testing y suena a no estable. 

a la vez tengo muchos paqutes en esa rama, mediante el package.keywords, y no se si será conveniente pasar la disto entera a ~x86

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *el_macnifico wrote:*   

> estoy viendoq ue algunos paquetes estan bien actualizados en la rama ~x86 pero hay algunos que estan bien atrazados en la rama x86 he hai el motivo, pero como todos sabemos ~x86 esta en testing y suena a no estable. 
> 
> a la vez tengo muchos paqutes en esa rama, mediante el package.keywords, y no se si será conveniente pasar la disto entera a ~x86

 

SI te sirve mi experiencia, tengo un par de pcs que corren Gentoo ~arch y otras en la rama estable y sinceramente no he experimentado mayores inconvenientes en ninguno de los dos casos.

De hecho, estoy pensando seriamente en pasar otra de las pcs estas a ~arch por la comodidad de estar a la última sin andar desenmascarando cosas...

Mi único servidor en producción también lo tengo en ~arch por la tranquilidad de saber mas nuevo = mas seguro (desde el punto de vista bugs corregidos)

Salud!

----------

## ensarman

de hecho uno de los motivos es, es por la comodidad de no andar desenmascarando paquetes, pero si dices que no da problemas, haré la prueba

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Me encuentro mas seguido con paquetes que no compilan en ~arch (Y no por error mío), eso si, pero encuentro también que por lo general, basta con sincronizar el arbol de portage para que la versión nueva del mismo paquete compile como si nada hubiera pasado...

De hecho, me he vuelto habitual de bugzilla desde que uso ~arch, pero no por que las cosas funcionen mal si no por que aveces cuesta un poco mas instalarlas...

Si te vas a pasar a arch, Gringo, que cada tanto aparece con un jueguetito nuevo, habló en un hilo hace unas semanas de www-client/pybugz. Te va a venir muy bien seguramente tenerlo instalado.

Salud!

----------

## ensarman

 *Quote:*   

> [blocks B     ] sys-libs/ss (is blocking sys-libs/e2fsprogs-libs-1.41.3)
> 
> [blocks B     ] <gnome-base/gail-1000 (is blocking x11-libs/gtk+-2.14.4)
> 
> [blocks B     ] sys-libs/com_err (is blocking sys-libs/e2fsprogs-libs-1.41.3)
> ...

 

mira nomas! todo lo que se tiene que hacer!!! que bestia!!! ahora que hago con tanto paquete bloqueado

----------

## sirope

 *Quote:*   

> a la vez tengo muchos paqutes en esa rama, mediante el package.keywords, y no se si será conveniente pasar la disto entera a ~x86

 

Noo!! Es terrible!! bueno.. En estabilidad nunca tuve ningún problema, lo que si es molesto es que cada vez que hace emerge --update world quiere reinstalar bastantes paquetes con nuevas variables USE, etc. Algunos paquetes entran, salen, entran, salen.. Es muy molesto pero si tienes un tropecientos-core con mucha RAM no creo que te moleste.

Saludos

----------

## johpunk

mm entonces no habria mayor problema si me paso a ~amd64  :Idea: 

----------

## ensarman

aun sigo con los problemas de los paquetes rotos, 

[blocks B     ] sys-libs/ss (is blocking sys-libs/e2fsprogs-libs-1.41.3)

[blocks B     ] sys-libs/com_err (is blocking sys-libs/e2fsprogs-libs-1.41.3)

[blocks B     ] <sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.41 (is blocking sys-libs/e2fsprogs-libs-1.41.3)

[blocks B     ] sys-libs/e2fsprogs-libs (is blocking sys-libs/com_err-1.40.11, sys-libs/ss-1.40.11

son paquetes que ni conozco

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Quote:*   

> [blocks B ] sys-libs/ss (is blocking sys-libs/e2fsprogs-libs-1.41.3)
> 
> [blocks B ] sys-libs/com_err (is blocking sys-libs/e2fsprogs-libs-1.41.3)
> 
> [blocks B ] <sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.41 (is blocking sys-libs/e2fsprogs-libs-1.41.3)
> ...

 

Esos no son paquetes rotos, son paquetes que bloquean un paquete que debe instalarse.

Normalmente se arregla con:

emerge -C ss com_err e2fsprogs e2fsprogs-libs y luego emerge --resume y si emerge --resume no da resultado debido al emerge --unmerge que has hecho inmediatamente antes entonces haz emerge world o lo que estuvieras haciendo.

De todas formas espera otras respuestas, es mas seguro  :Wink: 

----------

## ensarman

jeje ese problema lo tuve al cambiar la variable ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" para ir a la rama testing. al final terminé comentando esa variable ya que para instalar todos esos paquetes, tendria uqe dejar la PC compilando un dia entero, ademas del tiempo de descargas que es enorme, ya que se tienen que descargar mas de 1GB de datos. y por ahi he visto comentarios que la rama ~x68 es bien problematica pero la ventaja es que tienes los ultimos ebulds de los paqutes.

por ahora lo dejaré asi. parece que para hacer una instalacion en ~x86 es mejor hacerla desde cero

----------

## sefirotsama

Si os pasáis a ~arch no os quejéis de si las cosas no andan del todo... no hay soporte para testing. Además, se os recomendaría que usarais mucho más bugzilla.

Inodoro_P no sé como se te ocurrió tener un servidor en producción con testing. ¿Te acuerdas que ocurrió con la libreria expat? Y eso era estable, así que en testing lo mismo tienes un problemas del estilo y no se arregla ni solo ni en varios dias.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *sefirotsama wrote:*   

> Si os pasáis a ~arch no os quejéis de si las cosas no andan del todo... no hay soporte para testing. Además, se os recomendaría que usarais mucho más bugzilla.
> 
> Inodoro_P no sé como se te ocurrió tener un servidor en producción con testing. ¿Te acuerdas que ocurrió con la libreria expat? Y eso era estable, así que en testing lo mismo tienes un problemas del estilo y no se arregla ni solo ni en varios dias.

 

Don Sefirot, un gusto tenerlo de vuelta!

Ya de por si tener un servidor basado en Gentoo es medio suicida, no? Encima en ~arch!  :Very Happy: 

Mientras no me lo puedan hackear, apenas si hosteo un par de paginas web, printserver y router, no hace gran cosa y no me afectaría (mucho) si se me cae un día... 

Salud!

----------

## ensarman

jajaja tienes razon, no usaria a Gentoo como server, ya tuve malas expriencias :S

Genroo es para el usuario final!!! por lo personalizable. pa server DEBIAN

----------

## Stolz

 *sefirotsama wrote:*   

> Si os pasáis a ~arch no os quejéis de si las cosas no andan del todo... no hay soporte para testing. Además, se os recomendaría que usarais mucho más bugzilla.

 ¿No hay soporte para testing? ¿Quien lo dice? El soporte en Gentoo es el mismo estés en la rama que estés. Si no hubiese soporte en la rama de pruebas ¿para que existir?. Si estáis en testing y algo no funciona, por favor quejaros todo lo que podáis, de otra forma lo que ahora es testing nunca pasaría a estable.

 *sefirotsama wrote:*   

> Inodoro_P no sé como se te ocurrió tener un servidor en producción con testing. ¿Te acuerdas que ocurrió con la libreria expat? Y eso era estable, así que en testing lo mismo tienes un problemas del estilo y no se arregla ni solo ni en varios dias.

 Ciertamente tener un servidor en producción completamente en rama testing no me parece un buena idea (no lo digoporque sea peligroso o inestable, sino porque es mucho trabajo mantenerlo como toca) pero no se qué tiene que ver lo de expat. Yo tengo varios servidores en producción con Gentoo (ninguno en testing, eso sí) y no tuve ningún problema con ellos debido a expat. De hecho, si sabes leer no debería haber ningún problema con expat, ya sea un servidor o un ordenador personal, en testing o en la rama que sea. Lo único que había que hacer es leer el mensaje que el propio "emerge" te mostraba tras actualizar libexpat. Si actualizas a lo loco y no te preocupas de leer los avisos de los paquetes vas a tener problemas en la distribución y en la rama que uses, sea cual sea. Además, cualquier buen administrador de un servidor se informa de las actualizaciones antes de aplicarlas. Si eres tan atrevido como para no necesitar informarte de las actualizaciones o permitirte el lujo de no leer sus avisos entonces como mínimo deberías de montarte un servidor de pruebas.

 *el_macnifico wrote:*   

> Genroo es para el usuario final!!! por lo personalizable. pa server DEBIAN

 

Menudo topicazo. Aun recuerdo los casi TRES años que pasé esperando a que llegase de forma oficial el soporte de subconsultas a MySQL en Debian para no tener que añadir souces no oficiales a mis servidores que rompian el arbol de dependencias constantemente. Por supuesto cada uno puede tener su opinión pero creo que es de agradecer que antes de soltar topicazo como este se den argumentos porque no hacerlo ha contribuido a que mucha gente siga pensando que son ciertos. ¿qué mejor distribución que Gentoo para un servidor? Es la que mejor te prepara (por su filosofía) y la que mejores herramientas te brinda, por no hablar de los slots y las versiones que ofrece. La estabilidad de un servidor la proporciona a un 95% el administrador, no la distribución que usa.Todos debemos mucho a Debian, creo que ha sido la distribución que más ha contribuido a lo que es GNU/Linux hoy pero, sin ánimo de ofender, para mi Debian es un dinosaurio. Para aplicarme el cuento, ahí van mis argumentos 1 2

Saludozzzzzzzzz

----------

## AnimAlf

 *el_macnifico wrote:*   

> jajaja tienes razon, no usaria a Gentoo como server, ya tuve malas expriencias :S
> 
> Genroo es para el usuario final!!! por lo personalizable. pa server DEBIAN

 

No estoy de acuerdo ¡Para NADA! ¿Y eso? ¿No puedes configurar el servicio que utilices en el entorno en el que te encuentres?

 :Razz: 

----------

## sefirotsama

 *Stolz wrote:*   

>  *sefirotsama wrote:*   Si os pasáis a ~arch no os quejéis de si las cosas no andan del todo... no hay soporte para testing. Además, se os recomendaría que usarais mucho más bugzilla. ¿No hay soporte para testing? ¿Quien lo dice? El soporte en Gentoo es el mismo estés en la rama que estés. Si no hubiese soporte en la rama de pruebas ¿para que existir?. Si estáis en testing y algo no funciona, por favor quejaros todo lo que podáis, de otra forma lo que ahora es testing nunca pasaría a estable.

 

Creí que los paquetes preparados para el usuario final eran los de la rama estable y los de testing eran los que todavía no se les había dado el visto bueno para salir a la luz. Me refiero a que no se tienen el visto bueno "completamente", ya sea por bugs o errores todavía por corregir o por dependencias que no cumplen esos requisitos de calidad. ¿Soporte? claro que tienen soporte... me expresé mal... pero no tienen las mismas garantías de cumplir con la calidad que ofrecen los de la rama estable. Es curioso decir eso en un S.O. que pro definición se ofrece AS IF, sin garantía, pero supongo que el concepto que quiero expresar se entiende, ¿no?

Sinó, ¿cual es la diferéncia entre testing o estable? Es como decir que es más seguro una versión nueva que una RC mayor de una versión anterior (por decir algo). Cuanto más probada ha sido, cuantas más revisiones mejor. Tal vez en versiones nuevas hay nuevas funciones o parcheos expresos en cuanto a seguridad... pero por definición es mejor un sistema testeado lo suficiente y parcheado ¿no?

----------

## ekz

 *sefirotsama wrote:*   

> Tal vez en versiones nuevas hay nuevas funciones o parcheos expresos en cuanto a seguridad... pero por definición es mejor un sistema testeado lo suficiente y parcheado ¿no?

 

Sip, además cuando se descubren vulnerabilidades críticas en los paquetes de la rama estable y la versión en testing ya tiene corregido ese error, el paquete es pasado rápidamente a estable (si no contiene otros buuugs claro)

Saludos

----------

## Coghan

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

> Ya de por si tener un servidor basado en Gentoo es medio suicida, no? Encima en ~arch! 
> 
> Mientras no me lo puedan hackear, apenas si hosteo un par de paginas web, printserver y router, no hace gran cosa y no me afectaría (mucho) si se me cae un día... 

 

 *el_macnifico wrote:*   

> jajaja tienes razon, no usaria a Gentoo como server, ya tuve malas expriencias :S
> 
> Genroo es para el usuario final!!! por lo personalizable. pa server DEBIAN

 

Yo ya me estaba suicidando en Debían antes de conocer Gentoo, ahora vivo sabiendo lo que hago en cada momento y si algo va mal, se con toda seguridad que he sido yo el responsable.

Por otro lado, todavía recuerdo cuando montar un escritorio "usable" en Gentoo era arduo, porque las primeras documentaciones que salieron a la luz estaban enfocadas todas en montar servidores, de echo Gentoo empezó como una alternativa a Debian (si mi memoria no me falla), precisamente por como comenta Stolz sobre los dinosaurios. 

Tengo servidores en Gentoo desde hace algunos años, y salvo por los problemas de Hardware inevitables todas las actualizaciones se han resuelto sin mayores incidencias, también es cierto que en un servidor no instalas muchos paquetes banales y sólo montas lo que realmente necesitas, esto hace que a la hora de actualizar el efecto inesperado se minimice.

Lo de instalar un servidor en ~arch pues no lo haría, salvo mezclar algún paquete de esta rama por necesidades acuciantes.

----------

## i92guboj

No tengo tiempo ahora, luego leeré el hilo. Pero por si acaso, adelanto que, probablemente, si no sabes resolver unos cuantos blockers, quizás no sea buena idea que pases a ~arch.

----------

## luisx

Yo hace  poco cambie a ~x86 y solo tuve algunos problemitas con paquetes bloqueados y dobles versiones de un mismo paquete, pero nada que no este en los foros de gentoo. todo arreglado   :Laughing:  .

Saludos.

----------

## ensarman

jeje, weno creo que ya vi sus puntos de vista con lo de  debian  :Razz: 

weno escribo denuvo porque resolvi instalar ~amd64 por ver como me va!!! y a lo franco me va muy bien  :Razz:  hasta ahora, porque tengo problemas para instalarle el xorg-server ya que me da prolemas con algunas de las librerias de openGL y no me deja compilar :S pero en fin ya tengo algo basico de Gentoo ~amd64

----------

## ensarman

editLast edited by ensarman on Thu Oct 30, 2008 6:10 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Txema

Lo mejor es que abras un nuevo tema

----------

## ensarman

hasta ahora si me va bbien, para un usuatio avanzado es lo mejor ya que tienes lo ultimo de lo ultimo pero, siempre vas a encontrar algunos paquetes que no compilan  algun problema de dependencias circulares, o paquetes boqueados  :Razz: 

en fin hasta ahora me funciona bien, no tengo quejas y ahora si tengo lo ultimo de lo ultimo. solo esero que me vaya bien nomas  :Razz: 

ahora he visto  muchos paquetes en ~amd64 que estan en su fase beta, quiero que se queden en la version estable de gentoo, como hago para hacerl lo contrario de lo que se hace en package.keywords y no trabar el paquete en una sola version. osea que se mantenga actualizado pero en la rama estable

----------

